# What is you opinion of Obaku watches?



## Reinhardt

Hi ppl, just want to ask what do you think about Obaku watches? Are they any good? Worth having? And what is this Titan glass stuff they talk about or is Sapphire glass better? Thanks.

Sent from my CrackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## Diego161080

I think you should go for Skagen or as they say in Danish Skagen ure. It's more of the same brand and actually the real brand who started this design. It's a very unique brand which generally has very slim watches. It's also quite affordable overall. I would go for sapphire if I were you.


----------



## Reinhardt

Ok thanks. Because I have no idea how the wear on titan glass is I am rather weary yes is may get its name from the Titans same place Titanium gets its name from (ancient super strong nation) and that its crack resistant but that says nothing about scratches. So I'd rather go for the tried and trusted. Btw I am not really that keen on those supper flat styles so I hope the other brand has some big ones too.

Sent from my CrackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## Diego161080

I'm not sure if Obaku is bigger in size, but they could be. I know that Skagen watches also have the more standard version and both brands look pretty much the same overall. I'm pretty sure that Obaku must have some watches that are 10mm and more in thickness, then you will have the more standard size.


----------



## watchma

Obaku is Ingersoll under the skin |>


----------



## Emre

I had this model for a year, the clean face was pretty attractive.For a below 100 GBP watch it worths the value ( or at least it was in that price range last year beginning ). I even used it the whole summer in under cruical conditions ( 50 Celsius degree heat, swimming, trekking... ) it survived. I sold it to fund a ML. The only thing is the leather strap tear from joints- but I guess it was due to extreme heat. Go for it, I would recommend as I used it.


----------



## maiki

Reopening a dead thread, but recently, I have also been interested in Obaku, and did a bit of research. It is of course a designer brand, which just means the company doesn't have its own manufacturers. However, I was able to find that the manufacturer is Comtech Watch Company, which apparently primarily manufactures watch brands for other companies, but also has its own brand - Carly Rex.

Some people are saying that Skagen is the "original", which might be true, however in all likelihood, they are now getting ideas from each others' designs.

Apparently Skagen also used Comtech to manufacture their watches, though have recently been bought by Fossil (and probably use Fossil's Chinese factories now?) There is some conflict here, since Comtech says it started making watches in 1993, but wikipedia claims that the Skagen designers met Comtech in 1990 (the source is a university business case study).

Anyway, the point being I don't think one could argue that Skagen or Obaku is a "better" company (or Bering), and I like Obaku because there are just 2 people designing the watches! More importantly for me, I could find more information about them than about the other design companies - I like knowing .


----------



## Ninna80

Well my Obaku has luminous numbers, but the hands are not visible when it's dark. It's disappointing since the design has large clear white hands. The snap back case was really hard to open, not well designed.

It seems that sometimes designers focus on the look but forget practical and important aspects that give quality to the watch. Engraving "Denmark" on the dial (what these brands are doing nowadays) it's not enough.

P.S.: I have a Skagen that has kind of same broad hands but they are luminous at least.


----------



## KirS124

Skagen is much better. Obaku is mostly chinese-russian owned company.


----------

